# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  NASA Ames Research Center, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - nasa.gov/ames

youtube.com/nasaames

facebook.com/nasaames

twitter.com/NASAAmes

linkedin.com/company/nasa-ames-research-center

Ames Research Center on Wikipedia

Projects:

Astrobee, robot flying around the International Space Station

Biological drone, biodegradable drone made mainly of mushroom material

----------


## Airicist

We Are Ames 

Published on Jan 26, 2015




> Ames Research Center, one of NASA's ten field Centers, is located in the heart of California's Silicon Valley. For 75 years, Ames has led the Agency and the country in conducting world-class research and development. Let some of Ames' employees tell you about the work that they do.

----------


## Airicist

Rover searches California desert for water to simulate future Lunar missions 

Published on Mar 19, 2015




> Water is critical for human existence, whether on our planet or distant destinations. In support of future space exploration, researchers from NASA’s Ames Research Center are searching for water closer to home -- in the desert near the Mojave National Preserve in Southern California.
> 
> The Mojave Volatiles Prospector, or MVP project, is a test bed for scientists from Ames to develop the technologies and procedures that will be needed to search for water ice and other volatiles that might be hidden under the surface of the Moon, Mars or another planetary body.

----------


## Airicist

Designing robots for future space exploration

Published on Jan 6, 2017




> The Intelligent Robotics Group at NASA Ames Research Center has more than 25 years of experience in building robots and developing software to allow humans and robots to work together. One of their key developments is a 3D user interface called Visual Environment for Remote Virtual Exploration, or VERVE, that allows a human operator to see the world from the perspective of the robot. VERVE has proved to be useful with many different types of remotely operated robots in a variety of applications. Through a technology transfer, a version of VERVE has been adapted by Nissan North America for use in their autonomous vehicle systems.
> 
> NASA Ames Research Center is located in the heart of California's Silicon Valley. Follow us on social media to hear about the latest developments in space, science and technology.

----------


## Airicist

NASA Ames designs autonomous robots

Published on Jan 13, 2017




> Autonomy and robotics are a critical capability for all NASA missions in aeronautics, Earth and planetary sciences, and human spaceflight.
> 
> The Intelligent Robotics Group at NASA Ames Research Center has more than 25 years of experience in building robots and developing software to allow humans and robots to work and to explore together. 
> 
> NASA Ames Research Center is located in the heart of California's Silicon Valley. Follow us on social media to hear about the latest developments in space, science and technology.

----------


## Airicist

2017 Was an Awesome Year at NASA in Silicon Valley

Published on Dec 19, 2017




> 2017 was an awesome year at NASA’s Ames Research Center. Explore highlights from the science and missions that contributed to this year’s success.

----------

